# Uniden R7 - Radar detector



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Just hardwired in a new radar detector.
*Uniden R7*

This thing is insane! Easily the best dash-mount detector on the market today.

https://uniden.com/products/r7-extreme-long-range-radar-detector-with-gps-threat-detection 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7usqALUoiGQ


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

That's a nice detector but so many cops use laser here in California that radar detectors are rendered useless. By the time you're hit, you can't stop faster than the speed of light. Laser doesn't leak like radio so you can't detect the leakage like X, K and KA band.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tonynca said:


> That's a nice detector but so many cops use laser here in California that radar detectors are rendered useless. By the time you're hit, you can't stop faster than the speed of light. Laser doesn't leak like radio so you can't detect the leakage like X, K and KA band.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Install laser jammers 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

A good set of laser jammers. properly installed can render the police laser useless. It is however, illegal to use them in California and a few other states.


----------



## clintsal (Sep 4, 2016)

dobslob said:


> A good set of laser jammers. properly installed can render the police laser useless. It is however, illegal to use them in California and a few other states.


So is speeding... 

I also have an R7 and love it, CRAZY range. I use it in conjunction with Waze to watch for perched laser-shooting coppers when I’m pushing the MPH’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

